# Analog snowboarding jeans..



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sup peeps,question I just bought a pair of Analog snowboarding jeans 1000mm waterproof.Does anyboady else own a pair or something similiar?Will my ass be wet by days end?I got them on sale for $50 from $130 so if they dont really keep me dry I wont be to bumbed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Are they 1000mm or 10,000mm? 10,000 will keep you dry in most places for the most part while 1000mm probably won't.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

A kid at our local hill has the Burton Goretex Denim ones and he said he likes them a lot but thats about all I can vouch for.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

The ones he has are 1000mm they are a pair of jeans witha liner in them.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well yeah thet arent waterproof except for the linning in the inside,they wont stay to dry.I splashed some water on them to test.well for the price I payed I cant complain,also I dont really sit down to strap in,I usually stand while straping in so my butt wont be wet from sitting down.As long as I dont spend most of the day on ass I should be ok.


----------

